# Gamakatsu G-POWER LINE



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've been looking at the Gami G-POWER line since reading a post by Tommy a few days ago. I can get two 1lb. spools for $140.00. Or two 1lbs. spools of Sufix Tri for about $80. Hmm. 
Now I know why Tommy doesn't use the Gami for fishin'. 

Check out the diameter of Gami vs. Sufix:

Sufix dia. vs. Gami dia.
17lb.
.041 = .032
20lb.
.046 = .036

Looks good, but is the Gami worth another $60? I dunno. I've heard the Gami ties as well as it casts. 

Maybe I should just start with 300 yards of it and go from there.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Gami*

I like 25 lb Gami for heavers. It is about the size of 17 suffix. Gami is good line, but so is suffix. I use both. I think 20 lb Suffix is a strong or stronger than 25 lb Gami.


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

here are some better prices Gamakatsu G-Power Fishing Line 3000 Yard Spools

Part #
Test
Color
alltackle.com Price
Secure Order

GAMGPR3000C10 10 Clear
$65.99 

GAMGPR3000C14 14 Clear
$67.99 

GAMGPR3000C17 17 Clear
$69.99 

GAMGPR3000C20 20 Clear
$78.99 

GAMGPR3000C25 25 Clear
$78.99 

GAMGPR3000C30 30 Clear
$79.99


----------

